# Tissues



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes...Goldens are charming  Yes, mine will steal even the snotty ones and just rips them up.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Yup. Rookie has a thing for tissues, paper towels, napkins, etc. I thought he'd grow out of it, but at three years old he's still interested in them. He's even been known to steal a napkin off someone's lap at dinner. I've spent a lot of time working on his "leave it" and "drop it" commands. They're pretty solid now, so I don't have to worry about fishing things out of his mouth anymore. But I still don't leave soft paper good anywhere that he can reach them!


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

When we visit my mother Miley especially loves to run to the bath room & tear to shreads in 30 seconds the toilet paper on the roll. She loves to shread & eat any type of paper or cotton...face clothes, dish towels, etc. But...she has never gone after a dollar bill for some reason. She even likes to chew pieces of sticks/wood.....the original "paper"...Good luck!
Just have to keep your eyes peeled and repeat over & over...leave it, drop it...as said previously...Now I am babysitting a 1 yr old Golden who is just the opposite. I bought her a new stuffed toy this am & it is still just as new as can be...she doesnt chew...she doest go after any "thing" to rip up. Not interested in eating or ripping up anything paper....she is just obsessed with giving out kisses & wants to just be right next to you.
So, I guess it just depends on the dog's make up.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

For some dogs we use these as a high value reinforcer in training. I'm okay with keeping other paper away and my dogs will typically 'ask' before shredding.

I did with my young dog until recently.... and would not recommend encouraging it if you might be doing field work. Those dogs don't need to 'refine' their dissecting skills!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie goes crazy for paper towels, she gets sooo excited when she sees me get one. I let her shred cardboard boxes and such, but I'm sure she would eat the paper towels if I let her. It makes clean up interesting thats for sure!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

It hasn't happened in a while, but every once in a while she digs in the living room garbage can and pulls out tissues and rips them up..
She gets her feelings hurt pretty easy, so it only takes "SIERRA WHAT IS THIS?" and she's grovelling at my feet to apologize.
How can you be mad at that? I can't!
Karen


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Tyson hunts for them as well! I never know where or how he gets them because I try to keep everything up higher, but ever since he learned up to climb (and I do mean climb since he hasn't figured out how to jump his back legs up yet lol) onto the couch and paw at the counter tops I have to be more careful. The other day I had a friend over and I told her, if you go to the bathroom make sure when your done you close the door tightly behind you...well she didn't and it didn't take Tyson long before he managed to get in and snatch a WHOLE ROLL of toliet paper :doh: he shredded it and ripped it apart quite fast.... take about a mess... I discourage him from those behaviors and hope :crossfing that he will out grow it! But its nice to know others are running around cleaning up the same messes when their pups get a hold of them  lol


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

That's why all my waste baskets are on tables, all my toilet paper is on the window sill instead of the roller, my Kleenex boxes are set high and my paper towels are in a drawer! And sorry to say my youngest dog is seven - the others are nine and eleven.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Desi isn't a tissue shredder - she's a tissue eater! :doh:


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

booklady said:


> That's why all my waste baskets are on tables, all my toilet paper is on the window sill instead of the roller, my Kleenex boxes are set high and my paper towels are in a drawer! And sorry to say my youngest dog is seven - the others are nine and eleven.



Ouch... well that sort of destroys the hope that Tyson will outgrow it! LOL 

Is it just the 7 year old that goes for it? or do the 9 and 11 year olds go for it too?


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think they will grow out of it. Winnie is 8, and loves paper. The very best thing in the world, to him, was diapers. I know, very gross. Luckily, it's been many, many years since he had access to diapers. My daughter just turned 7 yesterday. 

Because Winnie loves to 'hunt' in the garbage, all of my trash cans are the ones with lids on them, where you have to step on a lever at the bottom to open the lid. This is the only Winnie-proof trash can, and so far he hasn't been able to figure out how to open it. I think a very, very smart dog could figure it out, but Winnie hasn't yet (yay!).

My advice is to get the trash cans with the lid, with the lever, because they likely will hunt the garbage if they have access to it. Dogs are very opportunistic, so you can't blame them for doing what is in their nature.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie here and also a member of the tissue, toilet paper, napkins and paper towel eaters group! She also likes to find dryer lint and dryer sheets. It seems I am always inside her mouth getting something out of it. She'll grab a sock or dish cloth. She carries things in the way back of her mouth. I like the idea of the trash can with the foot pedal with lid and will have to get one in the bathroom and forego the idea of things matching. Now, if I could just get her to stop going for the toilet paper on the roll!


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

It really is quite funny to see Miley running out of the bathroom & up the hall with the toilet paper streamer in tow! Even funnier because it's not my house! Sorry Ma!


----------

